# bacon wrapped brussel sprouts w q/view



## erain (Jun 28, 2009)

rowdy ray made some a these at the iowa gathering and already being a sprout lover these were a welcome side to know how to make.
brussel sprouts cleaned ready for cooking.


wrapped in bacon, and to the smoker.




smoke til sprouts tender all the way through.


drizzled with a little garlic butter....


thks for cking my pics


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 28, 2009)

Those look delicious, erain.  I'll have to give them a try next time I smoke.  Maybe that might convince my guys that brussel sprouts are good.


----------



## erain (Jun 28, 2009)

convince???  they are good!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 28, 2009)

I think so too, but no one else here does.  I get to eat them all by myself.   On second thought maybe I'll just fix them and I'll keep them for myself. I won't share any.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 28, 2009)

Dang that looks good, WOW !!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

We love the sprout here. I definely give them a try. Thanks Erain I just wish I had the set up for them tonight for the all nighter I'm in the middle of.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 28, 2009)

Never tried sprouts, but those look darn good...


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 28, 2009)

Good looking smoke E.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 28, 2009)

Those look fantastic.  Brussels sprouts are one of our favorite vegetables.  Love them roasted, steamed, braised, shredded, just about any way is fine.   This is a new one for me. The insides look so creamy.  

What temp did you use and what is the average time cooking time?

I love the combination of bacon and sprouts.  My bride doesn't much care for bacon or other porky products so may have to improvise on these.  

Points to you erain for a interesting and delicious looking sprout prep.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought I'd seen (almost) everything until these ... those look remarkable!


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2009)

Just tell em their bacon wrapped moinks. They won't know any better at least not till they get a taste.


----------



## the iceman (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know why anyone would ruin perfectly good bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Never been a fan of sprouts.


----------



## ronp (Jun 29, 2009)

IMHO no ruined bacon here. Yummo.

Right up my alley Erain.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love sprouts.


----------



## rivet (Jun 29, 2009)

Ma, erain that's just fantastic! Brussel Sprouts are one of my favorite vegetables and you sure can make them look good!


----------



## deanriowa (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried these over the weekend in my smoker, and they were great.  I am hooked.  I sprinkled rub mix on both the Brussel Sprouts and the bacon after wrapped.

It did seem like the sprout need a little marinade on the inside to get a bit more flavor, maybe a salt water marinade for a day or two would help.


I also tried these on the grill and they turned out terrible.  Hard to control the flames, bacon unwrapped, Brussel Sprouts themselves very tough.  you need to parboil them I think to make them tender, if they are to be cooked on the grill.  The smoker is the way to go.

Dean


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 27, 2010)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2010)

Right there's the proof------Bacon makes anything edible!


Bearcarver


----------



## treegje (Apr 28, 2010)

Brussel sprouts and bacon the perfect marriage
good find, great job


----------



## meateater (Apr 28, 2010)

That's right at home with me. I love BS! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Anyone ever try bacon covered okra?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2010)

Not me, I think they did it on her talk show once----Took a lot of bacon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## ak1 (Apr 28, 2010)

That's what I was thinking as well
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Then again, any excuse for more bacon is good.

All kidding aside, that's actually a pretty good idea. BS's aren't my favourite veggie but I eat 'em every once in a while.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's called a "fattie"

p.s. Maybe that's why Steadman stays


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks man... these look incredible... love Sprouts maybe i will give them a try this weekend...


----------



## mbogo (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh Bear, a little late in reading this reply, You are DA MAN!!


----------



## cooking momma (Nov 26, 2016)

Howdy,

What kind of wood did you use & what temp is best?

Thank you,


----------



## crazyjeep (Feb 4, 2017)

Any clue on temp and time? Looking to make these tomorrow for the game.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 4, 2017)

I have to say THX for bringing this post back, I am putting this on the definite list to do this year.......


----------



## crazyjeep (Feb 4, 2017)

Saw a few request for time and temp with no avail. I try not to open my door if I don't have to.


----------



## crazyjeep (Feb 4, 2017)

I do realize it's from 7 years ago but have some hope someone will chime in. If for not I'm letting her go for 1 hour then check and see. Also doing a turkey and end roast at the same time so I don't want to jeopardize one of them.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 4, 2017)

If you can't find anything, we saute the wee cabbages in some butter/margarine, little EVOO, little salt, more pepper, and garlic until they have a good brown crisp on them.  Of course, the bacon goes in first--and dry--to render down some of the fat before the BS make their appearance.  Whole thing takes about 20-25 minutes on a bit more than medium stove temp.  Good luck.


----------



## crazyjeep (Feb 5, 2017)

OK. I did bacon wraped sprouts with a turkey (full) and a pork end roast at 252. Had the bird and pig in for a few hours. Right before people showed up in the world the sprouts in. 1 hour and 20 minutes at 252 and they were done to my liking. Next time I'll add more zing in the brine for the sprouts. Turned out pretty good. Everyone loved them. 













20170205_174158.jpg



__ crazyjeep
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks good crazyjeep. Thx. for the tip....


----------

